# Salmon Recipe



## ironchef (Aug 11, 2004)

In response to the recent complaints and/or ramblings expressed by those on this forum, here is my attempt to spice things up a little. Although I know this post will ultimately end up in the "Seafood" section (which is fine by me), I'm posting it here first to appease all members. 

How you do "discuss" or "debate" a recipe? You make it. Make this and other recipies that people post, and share how it came out. This will encourage others to make it, and will encourage more interactive discussion among members. Maybe if people really want more activity on this forum, a solution would be to revert back to conversing about the bare essences of what this forum was originally about: *cooking*. 

With summer coming to a close, here is a simple and tasty recipe to celebrate the season. Serve this with your favorite starch, or as is for a light dinner or lunch.

*Grilled Salmon with a Summer Vegetable Salad, and Citrus-Herb Vinaigrette*

*Yield: 4 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

Four 8 oz. Salmon Filets, bones removed
48 (approx.) Haricot Verts, or similar green bean, stems removed
16 Baby Carrots, peeled with greens trimmed to approx. 1/4"
16 Grape or Teardrop tomaotes, halved
16 Nicoise, Gaetta, or Kalamatta Olives, pitted and halved
1 med. Red Onion, thinly sliced
1 c. Chervil
2 c. Olive Oil
1/4 c. Red Wine Vinegar
1/4 c. Fresh Orange Juice
2 med. sized Shallots, chopped
2 Tbsp. Honey
2 Tbsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
1 Tbsp. Fresh Lime Juice
1 Tbsp. Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Ginger, finely chopped
3 Tbsp. Italian flat leaf parsley, finely chopped
1 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme
1 Tbsp. Fresh Dill
1 Fresh Jalapeno or Serrano Chile, seeds and veins removed
2 tsp. Dijon Mustard
1/4 tsp. Red Chili Flakes
Kosher Salt
Fresh Cracked Pepper

*Method:*

*For the Salmon:*

In a ziplock bag or shallow marinating dish, combine 1/2 cup of Olive Oil, 1 Tbsp. of parsley, and the red chili flakes. Marinate the salmon for approx. 1 hour, turning once.

*For the Dressing:*

In a food processor or blender, combine the vinegar, shallots, citrus juices, remaining parsley, thyme, dill, honey, soy sauce, dijon mustard, jalapeno pepper, and ginger. Blend together while slowing adding in the olive oil, until the vinaigrette is emulsified. Season to taste with kosher salt and pepper and reserve. This will hold for up to one week in the refrigerator if sealed tightly in a non-reactive container. 

*For the Salad:*

Prepare a pot of boiling water (2 quarts water + 1 Tbsp. salt) with a bowl of iced water on the side (bowl must be large enough to hold the haricot verts and carrots). Blanch the haricot verts for approx. 35-40 seconds in the water, and immediately transfer to the iced water to chill. Blanch the carrots for approx. 1 1/2 minutes and immediately transfer to the iced water to chill. Drain and dry the haricot verts and carrots, and combine in a mixing bowl with the red onion, tomato, olives, and chervil. Reserve in refrigerator. 

*To Assemble:*

Prepare grill to medium high. Season the salmon with salt and pepper, and cook the salmon until medium doneness, about 4 minutes per side. Toss the salad mixture with about 1/2-3/4 cups of the dressing, or until all of the components are evenly coated and flavored. Evenly distribute the salad on four plates, and place one salmon filet on top of the salad. Lightly drizzle the some of the vinaigrette over the salmon and serve.


----------

